
Rabindranath Tagore: The Relation of the Individual to the Universe - rblion
http://www.sacred-texts.com/hin/tagore/sadh/sadh03.htm
======
rblion
"The people in the Indian countryside don't use their intellect like we do,
they use their intuition instead, and their intuition is far more developed
than in the rest of the world. Intuition is a very powerful thing, more
powerful than intellect, in my opinion. That's had a big impact on my work." -
Steve Jobs

